# Fresh food for guinea pigs??



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Someone told me that lettuce gives guineapigs a bad stomache BUT my guineapigs love it!

iv fed them so far
- Lettuce
- Carrot
- cucumber
- seedless grapes

& obviously dry food

Just wanted to know what can & cant i feed them??*_


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Romaine lettuce is okay for them but not Iceberg lettuce. Not too much lettuce though cos it's not really that good for them. You can give them tomato, peppers, celery, dark green cabbage, dandelion leaves, (wash well) Mine absolutely love grass if you can find any that hasn't been fouled by dogs or sprayed with anything.

Do you give them hay? Hay is an essential part of a guinea pigs diet and accounts for about 80% of their daily food intake so it's really important they have it.


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*yeah they love their hay and grass lol i know they love parsley. where will there be a list that i can find what i cant give them as upset stomaches??*_


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*Someone told me that lettuce gives guineapigs a bad stomache BUT my guineapigs love it!
> 
> iv fed them so far
> - Lettuce
> ...


Ours went mad for a bit of red and green pepper lol.


----------



## starthedog (May 4, 2009)

Hi there--

What i fed my guinea pigs was:
In the morning their pellets!

and then in the evening

A 1/4 of a pepper (bell) not red though as they contain high sugar levels daily no seeds per pig
tomatoes i took the seeds out per pig
Cos or Romaine lettuce (not iceburg) 2 leaves per pig (romaine and cos are fine but iceburg is too high in water and too low in nutritious value.) daily
Carrots about 1 baby carrot per pig is fine! daily
Strawberries1-2 per pig daily
Raspberries about 1 per piggie
Corriander about a bunch of leaves per pig daily
a bunch of parsely stems per pig one every 2 days
a quatre of an apple every 1-2 days
Celery but cut it up into small pieces as they are stringy about half a stalk per pig daily,

thats about it and yes their fresh hay 24/7


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I feed mine a variety. The love kale and spring greens. 

I mainly feed anything green and leafy. Fruits rarely as they are too high in natural sugars.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't give them lettice as I've been told by my vet it's not good for them. 

Mine likes grapes, carrots, tomatoes, apple, grass, dandelion leaves (obviously make sure the grass/dandelion haven't been treated with anything first) cucumber, and he also loves cabbage leaves! and the green tops from the carrots! but they're hard to find around here hmm.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

When I as petting sitting some guinea pigs, they loved curly kale, broccoli, carrot and cucumber. =]


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> When I as petting sitting some guinea pigs, they loved curly kale, broccoli, carrot and cucumber. =]


I was making a salad yesterday afternoon, and my pigs were in the run in the garden, they must have smelt the cucumber all the way in the kitchen cos they started squeeky like mad. Its a huge favourite of theirs, along with the inner leaves of celery, as they are quite sweet.

They like orange aswell. My old rex used to like guava (sp).


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

My boys do not touch peppers and celery. 

Anyway, I always get some Cauliflower greens from work. They love it.

If you got a morrisons near you it is worth asking for them. Our store does give them away.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Liil-roo* said:


> _*yeah they love their hay and grass lol i know they love parsley. where will there be a list that i can find what i cant give them as upset stomaches??*_


You can go to this website and go down a bit:
What Guinea Pigs Can and Cannot Eat


----------



## *Liil-roo* (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Thanks for the advise everyone!!! *_


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

when giving them fruit, only give it as a treat as your piggies can get mouth sores as fruit like apple are acidic.

Bell peppers are extremely good for them, very high in Vitamin c

Mine have apple on occasion, califlower leaves, spring greens, cabbage, carrot, kurly cale, romain lettuce on occasion, banana be careful can give them constipation, Broccoli, celery, fresh grass, dandilion leaves, cucumber, spinach not to much or to often can cause bladder stones, cherry tomatoes with no green top thats poisonous, parsley, grapes, sweetcorn - corn on the cob and finally pear.


----------

